# Wanted Marriott Habour Lake or Lake Shore July 28-Aug4



## mezzoq (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a Marriott timeshare rental in Orlando July 28-Aug 4.  My preference is a Harbour Lake 2  bedroom, but I will consider a studio & other Marriott Orlando locations.  We have additional family that would like to join a previously planned vacation.


----------

